# Butterfly Wings



## gnagel (Nov 26, 2021)

It's freezing outside, so I decided to play with the Nikon 200 f/4 Micro lens. These are butterfly wings:

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





Thanks for looking...
Glenn


----------



## Rickbb (Nov 26, 2021)

Excellent shots. The kind of abstracts I like, natural and hidden in plain site.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 26, 2021)

Great set, well done.....


----------



## gnagel (Nov 26, 2021)

Rickbb said:


> Excellent shots. The kind of abstracts I like, natural and hidden in plain site.


Thanks Rick...I was amazed by the patterns and colors of these butterflies.



Jeff15 said:


> Great set, well done.....


Thank you, Jeff

Glenn


----------



## jeffashman (Nov 26, 2021)

Beautiful! Nature's miniature tapestries.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 26, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Beautiful! Nature's miniature tapestries.


Thanks Jeff…I was surprised how much the wings resemble fabric.

Glenn


----------



## terri (Nov 26, 2021)

Gorgeous colors!   Great job.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 26, 2021)

terri said:


> Gorgeous colors!   Great job.


Thanks Terri…I found the colors and patterns of the butterflies to be fascinating.

Glenn


----------



## terri (Nov 27, 2021)

I agree!   And yes, up close like this they do look like fabric.   Just wonderful!


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 28, 2021)

An amazing set- I have a 90mm f2.8 macro and some extension tubes- you have given me idea's now- thank you for that

Les


----------



## slat (Nov 28, 2021)

Nice set. Like the color and detail in these.


----------



## gnagel (Nov 28, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> An amazing set- I have a 90mm f2.8 macro and some extension tubes- you have given me idea's now- thank you for that
> 
> Les


Thanks Les...please share your butterfly photos if you proceed with that photo shoot.


slat said:


> Nice set. Like the color and detail in these.


Thank you, slat

Glenn


----------



## Lez325 (Nov 29, 2021)

gnagel said:


> Thanks Les...please share your butterfly photos if you proceed with that photo shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn


 I certainly will Glenn, although it may be some time before I see Butterflies again 

Les


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 29, 2021)

Cool how some of the textures look like polyester and others cotton and some of those patterns I could see on clothing material, depending on the country. Great colors/focus, good work, Glen.


----------



## bsdunek (Nov 30, 2021)

I too, see them as quite abstract.  Great color and, of course, sharp.  They deserve to be framed and hung.


----------



## RacePhoto (Nov 30, 2021)

Nice looking. Can you go over that again? What lens and what lighting?

Good idea for Winter sports, inside, Macro!


----------



## gnagel (Nov 30, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> I certainly will Glenn, although it may be some time before I see Butterflies again
> 
> Les


Actually, I got these butterflies from an eBay seller!



K9Kirk said:


> Cool how some of the textures look like polyester and others cotton and some of those patterns I could see on clothing material, depending on the country. Great colors/focus, good work, Glen.


Thank you...regarding focus, a few of these required stacking images.


bsdunek said:


> I too, see them as quite abstract.  Great color and, of course, sharp.  They deserve to be framed and hung.


Thanks Bruce...I think it would be interesting to frame a collection of butterfly abstracts.

Glenn


----------

